

Ask HN: How do I profit from my idea? (new tagging system with many benefits) - minibox

I have a idea but do I have to patent it or is there any other way to profit from it?
I live in sweden and dont have the money or time to patent it. What should I do?<p>Thanks!
======
ram1024
i think the only really tried and true method is to bring it to startup in a
company and demonstrate that it is really a new and beneficial addition to the
market.

take your tags and make a business out of it. until you do it has no value and
can't really be safeguarded as just "an idea".

